# baby pigeon attacked



## pat24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi

We rescued a pigeon from being attacked by magpies, the pigeon in question is about 17-22 days old, the first day we had him he was very subdued, but now (day3) he has perked up and is walking around feeding for himself.

My question is where do I go from here, I have no experience with wild pigeons and really need some advice.

Pat


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Pat

Thanks for rescuing the little chap. Is he a woodpigeon? Maybe you could post a pic of him.

Does he have any injuries?

He needs a safe place of course - cage or a cardboard box, a room where he will be away from any pets. 

For now, a wild bird mix would probably be OK, or whatever seed you have, for food. He'll need hs own pot of drinking water. If he actually does not eat much, he can be topped up with defrosted sweetcorn and peas, a little warm, popped into his mouth one at a time. Let us know if he seems to be eating a reasonable amount by himself. 

Check his poops - that's a guide to how much he is eating. Normal healthy poops are rounded, dark brown/olive with a topping of white. If they are noticeably different, let us know.

There may be a place which could take him in and eventually release him with others, depending on where you are located. There's a list of pigeon-friendly places here

John


----------



## pat24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply

The only injury we could find was on his beak, but that seems to be fine now, I think he is a wood pigeon, I won't take a picture at the mo as it is 11:30pm, but I will post one tommorow.

His poops seem ok if a bit runny, at the moment we are feeding him a rich in protein cat food (I hope thats ok), we feed him about three times a day and he tucks in to his bowl of food quite happily.

We are located in Chepstow south wales uk

Pat


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I have e-mailed a member in South Wales, I don't know how close he is to you but he might be able to help.

Cynthia


----------



## pat24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Cynthia

Could you send me that e-mail address again as I don't seem to have received it


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pat,

Sorry, I meant I e-mailed him to come and look at this thread. He and a friend of his are both involved in pigeon and dove rescue but not on any list. Unfortunately I don't have a telephone number so I will have to wait until he responds.

His user name on this forum is *robdove* 

Cynthia


----------



## pat24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all

Just taken some pictures, my only concern with him is his poos are dark but very watery


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, he is a woodie. The cat food might be a bit protein rich for him, his parents would be feeding him ripe grain. What you coud do is defrost peas and corn in hot water, serve them to him warm. That usually results in a weaned pigeon and good poops.

He is a bit young still, he wouldn't leave the nest until he is 21-25 days old but the parents would continue feeding him for at least a week.


----------



## pat24 (Jun 2, 2010)

sorry to bother you again but can I use tinned corn or must it be frozen fresh corn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Pat

We recommend thawed out frozen corn and peas, as it has no additives. 

Tinned stuff usually seems to have added salt, though I have some Waitrose garden peas, and some corn, in water which apparently don't. They'd be OK if nothing else available initially, but safer to get frozen soon as able to.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

robdove says that he should be able to help, but I forgot to include the thread link in my e-mail so I am re-sending it!

Cynthia


----------



## pat24 (Jun 2, 2010)

WoW!!

We fed him peas and sweetcorn and he went a bit mad, pecking at the food madly, flapping his wings at the same time and giving a sort of squeaking sound.

I hope this is normal, it was like giving a child an ice cream.


----------

